# Tired of Walking



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok I'm not a 4 wheeler..... Tired of walking on the ice for ice fishing. 
Looking to haul 2 people 90% of the time either on the ice or at deer camp on 2 tracks. No off roading or trail riding.
You guys think I'd be better off with a 2 person quad or a UTV?


----------



## otw.11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I had same problem atv was to small and a utv or side by side was to much money so I got a golf cart and love it 
It can carry all my gear and 2 ppl but on the ice I would like studs or 4x4


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Depends on where your fishing. I would say a two person atv. Guys ride double on Saginaw bay all the time on machines that aren't two up, although there are some companies that make a two up machine. I think a utv would be harder to cross pressure cracks and harder to get around in the woods unless your on wide enough trails, however the extra room would be nice. If you get utv get a winch, as they are not as easy to push out as a quad when they get stuck.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Menards sell a SxS at a reasonable price, you can get into the lower end for about $3000. Should be worth a look.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Menards sxs are junk they are made in China take your 3G and buy a used Honda Yamaha Suzuki etc.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

fishmagnetmike said:


> Menards sxs are junk they are made in China take your 3G and buy a used Honda Yamaha Suzuki etc.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Didn't know, thanks for the info.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a SxS-Yamaha Rhino and absolutely love it! I have a winch on it, but it's never been used yet. &#128516;, and it's been in some nasty spots too 

One concern I would have for your use is the weight (going on ice). My Rhino, with many after market mods, is probably all of 1,200 pounds plus passengers and cargo. I hope you have a lot of ice!!!


----------



## Hairybear (Feb 28, 2011)

If you plan on riding 2 people on a 4 wheeler it has to be designed that way from the manufacturer. Otherwise you may get a ticket. There is a law against riding two on a ATV designed for only one, but no law to ride two on a snowmobile designed for one person.Hope this helps save you a ticket


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Ya, I'm aware of the 2 rider laws we typically fish the canadian side of Lk St Clair and Simcoe hence the 2 up questions, they tend to be more strict over there. 
Weight is only about 300lbs different between the quads I've looked at (roughly 700 lbs) and the Mid size s x s (roughly 1000 lbs.
Plenty of ice typically at Simcoe, St Clair is a different story except this year LOL.
Game plan is to have a winch on whatever I end up with.
Leaning towards a Polaris Ranger 800 Mid Size......


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

SxS's are very nice. They can haul quite a load which would come in handy for ice fishing. Add a windshield and they're even nicer. &#128516;


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Not sure what your budget is but there sure are some pretty nice SxS's for those with deep pockets or good credit!

On the other hand having a one person quad and wanting to make it multiple person user freindly we got a couple of these, not exactly like this one but I think you get the idea. 










One of the two we have is a four person with a windshield which is nice when its cold out.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Buddy of mine just got a Ranger, enclosed cab, heat, and tracks. Can't wait to go for a ride.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been eyeing the tracks,,,,, would love them but thinking next year for them.... winch, winshield, trailer/ramp, helmets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Aftermarket tires really improve what you can go through...a LOT!


----------

